# exporting Bushnell scopes any way round ITAR for allied military (aus)



## Oakey (Jun 20, 2012)

I recently purchased a hdmr scope with the H59 reticle to use on my next deployment. It was meant to link up with a mate who was on a course at Bragg, however in didnt link up with him in time. I had it sent to a Texas to a mates sister, but due to ITAR restrictions they are now saying we cant even have it shipped to our APO in the ghan. Obviously we can start the paper trail now with the appropriate US Government departments. However, im posative we have purchased other bits of kit and had it sent direct to an APO.
Can anyone tell me if there is a faster process, or simple for getting this kit back to Aus or directly to the APO.

cheers


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 21, 2012)

No legal means that I know of.  ITARS can be a pain but it's an even bigger pain if they catch you.


----------



## Oakey (Jun 21, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> No legal means that I know of.  ITARS can be a pain but it's an even bigger pain if they catch you.


Yeah, that's why I want to make sure I do it the right way. Just was hoping there was a quicker way as would like to have it for the upcoming deployment


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2012)

Having shipped a bunch of stuff with an ITAR restriction:

If you could send it via Mil Air through a TMO office (you'd need a US Mil contact on each end) then ITAR is a non-event. I'm not aware of a single piece of paper required using that route and I know we never had to produce any.

Once you go through DHL or the USPS then ITAR restrictions become a PITA and I'm not aware of a quick fix for that. Our old loggie had it down to a science, but I'm not sure what he did to make it happen.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of the items on the list are pretty dumb.


----------

